# Best MP Books



## Aromasue (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi all, what an amazing forum this is, I'm learning so much. So thank you for that.
Question, I have made some mp soap but after reading lots on here want to expand from just the plain stuff with e/o's added. Can you recommend what you think are the best books for me out there.

Thanks

Sue


----------



## nc.marula (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi Sue,
There's some good books on Brambleberry (you could check the titles and then try to find them somewhere else if you don't want to order online from them)

http://www.brambleberry.com/Soap-C153.aspx

I have "SoapyLove" by Debbie Chialtas and it's a great book, very detailed, and the projects are all really fun and bright. If that's what your looking for, it's a good book. I can't speak for the other ones but I'm sure they will all have some good ideas.


----------



## Catmehndi (Mar 14, 2011)

this one is pretty good with lots of fun projects in it:

Melt and Mold Soap Crafting
over 30 soap crafting projects

http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.ca/me ... -1884.html


----------



## llineb (Mar 15, 2011)

Catmehndi said:
			
		

> this one is pretty good with lots of fun projects in it:
> 
> Melt and Mold Soap Crafting
> over 30 soap crafting projects
> ...



I agree...the BEST book ever!!!!!!!!


----------



## Genny (Mar 16, 2011)

Make sure you check your local library before buying anything.  Our library has mp soaping books that I have checked out.  
Also, Amazon has a great selection.  Plus then you get to look inside a lot of the books before buying and see everyone's reviews.


----------



## Aromasue (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks all


----------



## chafalota (Mar 17, 2011)

Soapyloves' Book  is pretty good in giving techniques in how to make MP Soap Designs!!!  And also you can download the E-Zine projects.    You can find her book on www.soapylove.com


----------

